# Removing REALLY!!! Baked on Brake Dust?



## GTIAnniversary (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,

Got a set of used set of wheels and i was giving the a clean today. But one has a thin brown hard layer that i can only guess to be baked on brake dust.

I tryed for about 3 hours to remove it with every product i have Tardis, Smart wheels, clay bar ect.

The only thing that any of it away was Brake cleaner but i only used that on a test square.

Is there any product out there that would shift this? 
Would brake cleaner be safe to use on painted wheels or is it too strong?

Any ideas would be great.
John.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you tried... Wonder Wheels... so many threads on here about baked on brake dust and that seems to be very common as the last option.

NB take it you have tried PW and or Steam?


----------



## GTIAnniversary (Feb 21, 2009)

I have tryed a power washer but havent tryed steam as i dont have a steam cleaner.

Is wounder wheels ok to use. I have heard bad things about it?


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

OK for infrequent use AFAIK - just make sure it doesnt dwell on any damaged areas and make sure to rinse it off well.


----------



## GTIAnniversary (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there anything else that i could try before i go down the wounder wheels road??


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

GTIAnniversary said:


> Is there anything else that i could try before i go down the wounder wheels road??


Autobrite Very Cherry. I don't ever use Wonder Wheels any more (I've got 5 litres of the stuff sitting in the shed). I haven't found anything that AB VC can't sort. I think you can get it with a foam lance in the group buy - if not ask mark. You won't regret it. Just make sure you get a spray bottle with chemical top to go with it.

Just spray on, agitate gently with a brush and rinse of. Really bad wheels might need two coats if it's diluted 50/50.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

How about the new kid on the block - AQuartz Iron Cut?

It looks like it is perfect for this purpose with its metal deposit cleaning ability.
I have some but haven't used it as yet, and my wheels got the full clean treatment a few weeks ago so they are clear.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive had good success
with diluted g101 around 3:1 and an aggressive clay bar


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I have used the autobrite very cherry acidic wheel cleaner in the past in very bad circumstances and that has proved very good indeed.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nowt wrong with Wonder Wheels is a great product. Just make sure you rinse the wheels well.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Megs wheel btightener and some effort will get almost anything off. Like Wonder Wheels you have to rinse well.


----------

